# Big black butt



## Van Helsing (Mar 7, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my B. smithi's big black butt. Hopefully it will moult very soon


----------



## Stardust (Mar 7, 2005)

wow...looks like it's realli getting ready to moult...Good Luck

Remember to post more pics after the moult !


----------



## evil_educator (Mar 7, 2005)

Yea my smithi is moulting soon too! Mine's even darker. lol


----------



## jeffh_x (Mar 7, 2005)

well wadya know..my smithi's in premolt too..black shiny bum!  ..mines a 3 incher..dun know how big it'll grow to though..


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 9, 2005)

She is Ghetto fabulous!! ;P


----------



## monster_bugs (Mar 9, 2005)

post some pics after she pops... shell be gorgeous after molt!

Igor


----------



## Van Helsing (Mar 15, 2005)

well, this morning it finally happened  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 16, 2005)

I bet she feels better! She is a beauty! :clap:


----------



## JJJoshua (Mar 17, 2005)

Lucky you, I've been waiting for my smithi's molt for a while now... Congrats


----------



## Van Helsing (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, I can tell you that I waited this one to moult for a very long period of time, too. I just checked and last time it ate was on october 10th last year. So, be patient


----------



## Van Helsing (Apr 1, 2005)

well, here she is in 'action'  ;P


----------



## jbrd (Apr 1, 2005)

does she eat all of the mouse or do you have some remains to clean up ? nice lookin T by the way.


----------



## Van Helsing (Apr 1, 2005)

she ate all of it....no leftovers, sorry


----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 2, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> She is Ghetto fabulous!! ;P


Is that ghetto booty fabulouos???


----------



## Apocalypstick (Apr 2, 2005)

Van Helsing said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of my B. smithi's big black butt. Hopefully it will moult very soon


Excuse me Van, but my g.pulchra Nadine found your phrase "big black butt" quite offensive since she always has a "big black butt". She sits beside me and reads all these topics and when she saw that derogatory phrase used she burst into tears and ran straight into her burrow. I can still hear her sniffing and blowing her nose. 

Van, Nadine is a pubescent young lady and appearence means everything at that age for a young girl. I believe you owe Nadine an apology and most of all, you need tell her that a big black butt is beautiful thing for any female to have and she should be proud !

Van, if you are even half way human, you will write this apology on this public forum ASAP... you, you, destroyer of a young girls confidence


----------



## Van Helsing (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm really sorry...I never meant to hurt your pulchra's feelings   ...and yes, big black butt is a beautiful thing for any female to have and she should be proud!


----------

